# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Ajuda a identificar coral

## Pedro Isidoro

Olá, gostaria da vossa ajuda a identificar este coral sff.

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Pedro parece-me uma blastomussa, não te sei dizer se Merletti ou Wellsi, mas penso que as Merletti tem os polipos mais salientes.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá Pedro...
não me parece Blasto... pelo menos por essa foto. Como é a estrutura do esqueleto por baixo do coral?
A primeira vista aponto para Favia SP ou Micromusa SP.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Diria _Favia sp_ também.

Cumprimentos,

----------


## José Cruz

Moseleya latistellata

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Na minha opinião.... Micromussa sp.

Podes tirar uma foto um pouco mais de longe? Para se perceber, em escala, o tamanho dos pólipos?

----------


## Pedro Isidoro

Obrigado a todos, sexta feira tiro mais fotos e tento medir mais ou menos o tamanho dos pólipos. 

Pelo que tenho visto das imagens, também diria que é mais parecido com uma _Favia sp_, mas como o meu conhecimento em relação a isto é pouco há que duvidar ehehe

----------


## Pedro Isidoro

> Olá Pedro...
> não me parece Blasto... pelo menos por essa foto. Como é a estrutura do esqueleto por baixo do coral?
> A primeira vista aponto para Favia SP ou Micromusa SP.


Não dá para ver a estrutura por baixo do coral, é tudo rocha.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ok, isso ajuda a que não seja Blasto de certeza.
Agora, tira mais umas fotos para ver o que o Ricardo dizia, dimensão/tamanho dos polipos... e pode ser que dê para se ver melhor o que é.

----------


## Pedro Isidoro

Olá a todos, peço desculpa pela demora, mas não tenho tido muito tempo. 

Cada pólipo deve de rondar 1,4 cm de comprimento.
Ora bem, ficam as fotos para que me possam ajudar.



Observações:
- Os pólipos por vezes parecem-me mais inchados e outras vezes menos inchados;
- Têm uma abertura no centro de cada pólipo que por vezes está aberta;
- De noite cada pólipo têm alguns tentáculos pequenos.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Micromussa Sp na minha opinião...

----------

